# [cifs] Impossible de faire un chmod : permission denied

## BuBuaBu

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème :

J'utilise mount.cifs pour monter un partage samba.

```
mount.cifs //serveur/partage /mnt/serveur -o "user=moi"
```

Le montage s'effectue correctement.

Je peux alors, lire, créer, modifier mes fichiers sans problème.

Les problèmes arrivent lorsque que je veux effectuer un chmod sur un fichier

Quelque soit l'option, c'est toujours refusé avec un 'permision denied'

Pourtant, l'owner des fichiers correspondent bien à l'utilisateur courant. (uid et gid egaux sur serveur et client)

J'ai effectué pas mal de recherches sur google sans succès...

J'ai également testé avec les options acl, noacl, noperm

----------

## truc

euh,,. j'vais peut-être dire une boulette, mais pour faire ton chmod, il faut que le système de fichier 'cible' le supporte, je ne sais pas si c'est le cas des partages windows?

----------

## BuBuaBu

Effectivement, sauf que le serveur est un linux avec un samba. Donc le chmod devrait etre supporter.

Par contre il n'y a aucun problème a changer les droits en utilisant une machine windows en tant que client. Mais ça n'a rien a voir avec le chmod puisque windows doit utiliser ACL.

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas tout à fait sûr d'être dans les mêmes conditions que toi (Distributions un peu datées, montage avec root) mais par curiosité j'ai voulu regarder vite fait au boulot et voici ce que ça a donné :

```
guevara:~ # mount.cifs //lumumba/pt_montage /mnt/test/ -o "user=duf"

Password:

guevara:~ # touch /mnt/test/toto

guevara:~ # ls -l /mnt/test/toto

-rw-r--r-- 1 duf users 0 Aug 30 16:54 /mnt/test/toto

guevara:~ # chmod u+x /mnt/test/toto

guevara:~ # ls -l /mnt/test/toto

-rwxr--r-- 1 duf users 0 Aug 30 16:54 /mnt/test/toto

guevara:~ # rm /mnt/test/toto

guevara:~ #
```

Je ne suis pas non plus spécialiste des montages cifs, donc pas sûr de pouvoir aider plus à part indiquer les versions utilisées.

Cdt,

----------

## BuBuaBu

Je continue de chercher, mais toujours pas de piste, le post de duf, montre pourtant que c'est possible.

Voilà donc pour mes versions :

Serveur samba : 

```

smbd -V

Version 3.0.24

```

Client :

```

$ uname -r

2.6.34-gentoo-r1

$ cat /boot/config-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 | grep CIFS

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_DFS_UPCALL=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# mount.cifs -V

mount.cifs version: 1.12-3.4.6

```

----------

## geekounet

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Par contre il n'y a aucun problème a changer les droits en utilisant une machine windows en tant que client. Mais ça n'a rien a voir avec le chmod puisque windows doit utiliser ACL.

 

Bah t'as essayé avec setfacl ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

même problème  :Sad: 

```
setfacl -m u::x ./testfile

setfacl: ./testfile: Permission non accordée
```

et pourtant :

```
ls -l ./testfile

-rw-rw-rw- 1 bubuabu bubuabu 0 23 août  09:20 ./testfile
```

----------

